# Found 22 blacks today



## Ram60 (Mar 28, 2020)

Found them on top of the hills should be good in a few days


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

Are you willing to share which county?


----------



## Ram60 (Mar 28, 2020)

beowulf75 said:


> Are you willing to share which county?


St Francois county


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

St. Charles Co yesterday


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

beowulf75 said:


> St. Charles Co yesterday


Excellent That


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

wade said:


> Excellent That


Not mine, but a friend’s find.

I walked out to my black morel spot last night and...nada.


----------



## 1munster (Apr 19, 2014)

Getting about time in kc!


----------



## Mark Camp (Mar 28, 2020)

1munster said:


> Getting about time in kc!


I’m thinking, after a few days of rain and soil temps around 52 degrees, 4/13 will be an explosion day and the real start of the season in Platte County. Still about 7-10 days earlier than normal but should find some good hauls the 2 weeks starting 4/13. Good luck!


----------

